
Study Reveals Traits in Youth That Signal Future Profession in Computer Science - milesf
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20150930005384/en/Code-School-Study-Reveals-Traits-Youth-Signal
======
milesf
I had my first computer at 13 (Commodore 64), ran a Bulletin Board System as a
hobby, never did my assignments until the last minute, dropped out of college,
and I'm either earning a lot or very little. I certainly fit the profile.

I wonder what this means? Maybe Larry Wall was right
[http://threevirtues.com/](http://threevirtues.com/)

